# Sarasota Uber driver shoots passenger after getting punched



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://wfla.com/2017/11/17/sarasota-uber-driver-shoots-passenger-after-getting-punched/












SARASOTA, Fla. (WFLA) - A 42-year-old man was arrested Thursday night, accused of attacking an Uber driver who then shot him in self defense.

The Sarasota County Sheriff's Office arrested Geoffrey C. Ruscher for Assault and Battery Causing Bodily Harm.

Deputies responded to the 4100 block of Lockwood Ridge Road in Sarasota just before 8:30 p.m. when an Uber driver made a 911 call to report he shot a man who attacked him.

The Uber driver said he asked Ruscher to get out of the vehicle several times after he became belligerent. The driver said Rushcer had been arguing in the car with his girlfriend.

Ruscher eventually got out and began walking northbound but returned making threats to the victim and walking toward him in an aggressive manner, eventually punching the victim in the face.

The victim, armed with a firearm, shot one round into Ruscher's leg, neutralizing the threat, and called 911.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

good.


----------



## STMNine (May 11, 2015)

If there were any left on the car, is Uber gonna charge his credit card $200 to clean up the blood stains?


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

When will people learn...DO NOT START SHIT WITH FL FOLKS....unless you intend to end


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Is the driver still active on the platform?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Isn't being armed against the TOS? Props to the driver.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm glad there were witnesses to keep this upstanding citizen driver from being arrested. We need a few more of these cases to teach the Paxholes some respect. My car my rules. If your told to exit, just do it.


----------



## TopSecret (Oct 10, 2017)

The driver needs to put a claim in for a cleaning fee


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Driver will be deactivated, no firearms allowed. And if Lyft puts 2 + 2 together they will can him also, no weapons of any kind allowed.

Hope the driver gets a hero's medal.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> The victim, armed with a firearm, shot one round into Ruscher's leg, neutralizing the threat, and called 911.


Three rounds center mass always.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> good.


Ditto !



BurgerTiime said:


> http://wfla.com/2017/11/17/sarasota-uber-driver-shoots-passenger-after-getting-punched/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Is the driver still active on the platform?


Well, is the driver still active, does anyone know him?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Don't know if he's still active but the PD have cleared him.

Carrying at all is against U/L TOS but he had a license to carry so at least he was good as far as FL law was concerned.

http://www.khou.com/mobile/article/...orida-passenger-in-self-defense/285-492902200


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

You could possibly get away a reprimand form Uber. It's rules are not law as such. Bad PR to sack someone acting in self defense on the other hand the no gun policy is generally a good idea.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mess with an Uber driver...

Get the working end of a 45 cal...8>)

Emma...please demonstrate for us....

Rakos


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Mess with an Uber driver...
> 
> Get the working end of a 45 cal...8>)
> 
> ...


Good girl, Emma. Put the gun down please.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Was this Uber like an RV or large trailer because the article makes it seem like there was a lot of walking around going on inside the vehicle. Otherwise the driver was shooting out of his car window. Or he got out of the vehicle to duke it out with the pax, only with a gun instead of his fists. That doesn't pass for self defense. Don't get me wrong, I'm still supportive of these chumps having a shootout.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Three rounds center mass always.
> View attachment 176826


Holy crap, one day after I post this picture Malcolm Young, founder of AC/DC dies. I think I'm going to refrain from posting anymore pictures of rock n roll legends.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Why would you waste ammo shooting him in the leg?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Mess with an Uber driver...
> 
> Get the working end of a 45 cal...8>)
> 
> ...


Ahh, the two hand technique. I do see that the non trigger hand is a tad too high. And the wanna be gangsta tilting of the firearm. I want you to work on those two things.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Isn't being armed against the TOS? Props to the driver.


Not in Florida



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Holy crap, one day after I post this picture Malcolm Young, founder of AC/DC dies. I think I'm going to refrain from posting anymore pictures of rock n roll legends.


Sad day, my first real concert was AC/DC. @ the Hollywood sportaitorium in Holly FL. The place was an absolute shit hole and I loved it. A young long haired surfer/stomer kid, wk1102 saw many a legend their.

The cannons coming from the rafters during for those about to rock were so loud the whole place, concrete and all shook. My ears rang for days after an ac/dc show back then.

Good times, good memories.



MHR said:


> Don't know if he's still active but the PD have cleared him.
> 
> Carrying at all is against U/L TOS but he had a license to carry so at least he was good as far as FL law was concerned.
> 
> http://www.khou.com/mobile/article/...orida-passenger-in-self-defense/285-492902200


It is unconstitutional in the state of Florida for an employer to ban firearms in vehicles. In the law, for purposes of the law, independent contractors are defined as employees.

So uber will have to find a different excuse.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ahh, the two hand technique. I do see that the non trigger hand is a tad too high. And the wanna be gangsta tilting of the firearm. I want you to work on those two things.


None of my shooting instructors have ever let me shoot lefty. It's bigotry, plain and simple.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Holy crap, one day after I post this picture Malcolm Young, founder of AC/DC dies. I think I'm going to refrain from posting anymore pictures of rock n roll legends.


He's been in poor health for a number of years, not your fault, don't feel guilty.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

It's a bit extreme isn't it? Could've just gave him a twack, reported the passenger to the police and been done with it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> Why would you waste ammo shooting him in the leg?


He probably knee capped him.

It has a strong probability of being a *less than letha*l shot while pacifying an assailant *WITHOUT A GUN*.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> He probably knee capped him.
> 
> It has a strong probability of being a *less than letha*l shot while pacifying an assailant *WITHOUT A GUN*.





Uberyouber said:


> Why would you waste ammo shooting him in the leg?


To have to live with taking another's life is not something many can do.

I hit a kid, well na 18-20 y/o on a bike last week, totally not my fault, he came from behind a moving truck that was parked on the side of the road. He was hauling ass and tried to cross the road where he shouldn't have. We made eye contact as I slammed the brakes. I just tapped him, bike spun out to my left, he went down to the ground right next to my car. I did not see him for maybe a second. I knew I killed him, I just knew that I squished his head.

Then he popped up and apologized, told me he was okay apologized 3 or 4 more times, got on his bike and left. He was fine, so was his bike. I was not. I couldn't drive my car for 2 days. I still get shaky if I'm driving alone.

Again totally not my fault, I did everything right. I wasn't playing with my phone, something I am guilty of, or stereo or messing around, thankfully. I was focused on driving.

None of this helps me feel better. I only think what didn't I do right. One second faster and that kid is in traction or dead right now.

This guy, the victim/shooter/driver, I'm willing to bet will be going through similar. Just like most of us on this site would. It's easy to say I'd have killed him, I honestly hope you never are put to the test ....


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


>


I'll see you, and raise you a white version of similar~






Just so this don't become a _race thingy deal _


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> I'll see you, and raise you a white version of similar~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah that would be bad.
I just want BREAKFAST.


----------



## PorkRollUberAndCheese (Mar 13, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> Was this Uber like an RV or large trailer because the article makes it seem like there was a lot of walking around going on inside the vehicle. Otherwise the driver was shooting out of his car window. Or he got out of the vehicle to duke it out with the pax, only with a gun instead of his fists. That doesn't pass for self defense. Don't get me wrong, I'm still supportive of these chumps having a shootout.


As soon as he got out of the car, driver should have driven away. Something in this story stinks


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Smelled fine to the FL police.

There's never enough information in these stories for anyone other than the participants to really know how it all went down.

Look at the thread about the Uber driver and botched liposuction patient.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> To have to live with taking another's life is not something many can do.
> 
> I hit kid, well a 18-20 y/o on a bike last week, totally not my fault, he came putbfrom behind a moving truck that was parked in the side of the road. He was hauling ass and tried to cross the road where he shouldn't have. We made eye contact as I slammed the brakes. I just tapped him, bike spun out to my left, he went down to the ground right next to my car. I did not see him for maybe a second. I knew I killed him, I just knew that I squished his head.
> 
> ...


To be so taken back by that incident shows that you are a caring person. Someone I know was driving out of a driveway and looked only to one side, didn't see a guy on a skateboard on the other side coming toward him, the guy on the skateboard tumbled into the car. The person I know put all the blame on the skateboarder and took no responsibility for the incident and frankly couldn't have cared less about the poor guy.
This person in your situation would've likely yelled at the guy on the bike and called him an idiot.
The fact you care about what happened shows that you're a responsible person because you feel partly responsible for the incident even though it wasn't your fault. You sound like a good person and you shouldn't let this make you feel less confident on the road.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

PorkRollUberAndCheese said:


> As soon as he got out of the car, driver should have driven away. Something in this story stinks


Yes...The fact that he only winged him...

I had the same thing happen similar...

Only got a swift kick to the door...

Luckily he only had to pay money...

A drivers space is SACRED...!!!

without exception....!

Rakos
























PS. Don't shoot till you see the white's of their eyes...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> To have to live with taking another's life is not something many can do.
> 
> I hit kid, well a 18-20 y/o on a bike last week, totally not my fault, he came putbfrom behind a moving truck that was parked in the side of the road. He was hauling ass and tried to cross the road where he shouldn't have. We made eye contact as I slammed the brakes. I just tapped him, bike spun out to my left, he went down to the ground right next to my car. I did not see him for maybe a second. I knew I killed him, I just knew that I squished his head.
> 
> ...


My time oversees with the army...

Yes using a gun is something i don't look forward to. The first time I cried after I put down a kid (about 19) who was opened fire on my patrol. Hearing bullets impact around you, It will mess you up and it sticks with you forever. I have faces burned into my brain perpetually...

Taking a life harder than risking your own...

I'd rather beat the snot out of someone with a maglight than draw (my completely theoretical) fire arm on them. Because i know i'm not afraid to use it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> My time oversees with the army...
> 
> Yes using a gun is something i don't look forward to. The first time I cried after I put down a kid (about 19) who was opened fire on my patrol. Hearing bullets impact around you, It will mess you up and it sticks with you forever. I have faces burned into my brain perpetually...
> 
> ...


I bet, I'm sorry you have to experience this. I can't begin to imagine.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> You could possibly get away a reprimand form Uber. It's rules are not law as such. Bad PR to sack someone acting in self defense on the other hand the no gun policy is generally a good idea.


Umm... no. The no-gun policy is generally a bad idea.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

AvengingxxAngel said:


> To be so taken back by that incident shows that you are a caring person. Someone I know was driving out of a driveway and looked only to one side, didn't see a guy on a skateboard on the other side coming toward him, the guy on the skateboard tumbled into the car. The person I know put all blame on the skateboarder and took no responsibility for the incident and frankly couldn't of cared less about the poor guy.
> This person in your situation would've likely yelled at the guy on the bike and called him an idiot.
> The fact you care about what happened shows that you're a responsible person because you feel partly responsible for the incident even though it wasn't your fault. You sound like a good person and you shouldn't let this make you feel less confident on the road.


Thank you


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Not in Florida
> Sad day, my first real concert was AC/DC. @ the Hollywood sportaitorium in Holly FL. The place was an absolute shit hole and I loved it. A young long haired surfer/stomer kid, wk1102 saw many a legend their.


I'm going to date myself. I saw KISS there in 1976. I was born in Miami Springs and graduated HML in '81.



Rakos said:


> Rakos
> View attachment 177147
> 
> View attachment 177149
> ...


I love all the pics you post, however I'm a stickler when it comes to weapons safety. Never ever ever place your finger on the trigger until your target is in sight and you're ready to fire. All three of your pics are showing what not to do. This is the proper technique for carrying any weapon.








Sorry, but even with joking around I always expect proper technique and safety with weaponry.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm going to date myself. I saw KISS there in 1976. I was born in Miami Springs and graduated HML in '81.
> 
> I love all the pics you post, however I'm a stickler when it comes to weapons safety. Never ever ever place your finger on the trigger until your target is in sight and you're ready to fire. All three of your pics are showing what not to do. This is the proper technique for carrying any weapon.
> View attachment 177426
> ...


Fixed that for ya


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm going to date myself. I saw KISS there in 1976. I was born in Miami Springs and graduated HML in '81.


I loved that dump, getting in and out of there was beyond a nightmare, the parking lot was always muddy and flooded, the Acoustics were horrible, it was dark, dingy and smelly. God it was great!

I'd be more worried about admitting you saw kiss than dating yourself...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I'd be more worried about admitting you saw kiss than dating yourself...


The 70's were the best years for concerts in FL. Aerosmith in '76, Led Zeppelin in June '77, Lynyrd Skynyrd in Oct '77 (days before their plane crash), Van Halen in '78 (debut tour opened for Black Sabbath), too many Tom Petty shows to list, The Outlaws w/Molly Hatchet in '78 and all the Rock Super Bowls in the Tangerine Bowl.


----------



## PorkRollUberAndCheese (Mar 13, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The 70's were the best years for concerts in FL. Aerosmith in '76, Led Zeppelin in June '77, Lynyrd Skynyrd in Oct '77 (days before their plane crash), Van Halen in '78 (debut tour opened for Black Sabbath), too many Tom Petty shows to list, The Outlaws w/Molly Hatchet in '78 and all the Rock Super Bowls in the Tangerine Bowl.


It's amazing to me, listening to Springsteen bootlegs from the 70s, when he berated some in the crowd on a bunch of different shows (NYC, Houston, etc.) for lighting fireworks during the show. I couldn't believe stuff like that happened during concerts.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

AvengingxxAngel said:


> It's a bit extreme isn't it? Could've just gave him a twack, reported the passenger to the police and been done with it.


You can kill a man with one punch to the head, the rider used lethal force against the driver by punching him in the face and the driver showed significant control in not justifiably shooting the rider in the head.

Now of course in Australia in the same circumstances the driver would have been arrested for defending himself and the criminal thug rider would have been offered compensation and counselling.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> You can kill a man with one punch to the head, the rider used lethal force against the driver by punching him in the face and the driver showed significant control in not justifiably shooting the rider in the head.
> 
> Now of course in Australia in the same circumstances the driver would have been arrested for defending himself and the criminal thug rider would have been offered compensation and counselling.


A while ago, a driver in Perth was physically attacked by a passenger, the driver went straight to the police, because Uber has all information on passengers, the guy was arrested, charged for assault and had to pay compensation to the driver for damages. I guess in Australia people handle things differently.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The 70's were the best years for concerts in FL. Aerosmith in '76, Led Zeppelin in June '77, Lynyrd Skynyrd in Oct '77 (days before their plane crash), Van Halen in '78 (debut tour opened for Black Sabbath), too many Tom Petty shows to list, The Outlaws w/Molly Hatchet in '78 and all the Rock Super Bowls in the Tangerine Bowl.


I saw AC/DC I think 3 x at the shit-o-torium i am pretty sure Fastway opened for them all 3 times. I'm not sure if that's the correct name but it was the same band exclusively back then. 
Ozzy 2 or 3 times, once Motley Crew opened. I saw Motley Crew there and Guns and Roses Opened, that was late 80s I think. Ratt, Poison opened. Ronnie James Dio, and at least a dozen more.

I'm thinking it was 89ish that dump was condemed.

I have my ticket stubs from some of those early shows, $12.50 for AC/DC.

Good times for sure.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://wfla.com/2017/11/17/sarasota-uber-driver-shoots-passenger-after-getting-punched/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He will be fired by Uber, but that's ok, he is alive and was not killed or injured, but he and Uber will be sued by the assailant, his one mistake was he should have never wounded him.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

I don't believe he can be deactivated by Uber in Florida, the law seems clear.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bubsie said:


> I don't believe he can be deactivated by Uber in Florida, the law seems clear.


He can, it just will not be for the firearm


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Driver will be deactivated, no firearms allowed. And if Lyft puts 2 + 2 together they will can him also, no weapons of any kind allowed.
> 
> Hope the driver gets a hero's medal.


Maybe a badge



Bubsie said:


> I don't believe he can be deactivated by Uber in Florida, the law seems clear.


What does the law have to do with uber policy? The driver will most likely not go to jail or face any charges, but has nothing to do with uber policy


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Sorry I was referring to this post on page 2:

"It is unconstitutional in the state of Florida for an employer to ban firearms in vehicles. In the law, for purposes of the law, independent contractors are defined as employees."

Obviously the driver wont be charged with any crime for lawful use of his concealed pistol, the question is if Uber has a policy that they can legally enforce in Florida


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Still waiting for an answer...

Did he get banned...

Uber where are you on this...???

(As if their not here)...

Rakos


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Bubsie said:


> Sorry I was referring to this post on page 2:
> 
> "It is unconstitutional in the state of Florida for an employer to ban firearms in vehicles. In the law, for purposes of the law, independent contractors are defined as employees."
> 
> Obviously the driver wont be charged with any crime for lawful use of his concealed pistol, the question is if Uber has a policy that they can legally enforce in Florida


Great he is still getting deactivated for it and maybe he probably settle out of court, either way I am confident it's his last ride on uber


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> Carrying at all is against U/L TOS but he had a license to carry so at least he was good as far as FL law was concerned.
> 
> http://www.khou.com/mobile/article/...orida-passenger-in-self-defense/285-492902200


It's like federal law vs state law - if there's a conflict then federal law is the winner. Same for Uber drivers - my rules in my car trump Uber's rules whenever there's a conflict. However, I live in CA, so I would have had to ask the assailant to hold on for a tick while I retrieved my weapon from my trunk or other approved locked container.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's like federal law vs state law - if there's a conflict then federal law is the winner. Same for Uber drivers - my rules in my car trump Uber's rules whenever there's a conflict. However, I live in CA, so I would have had to ask the assailant to hold on for a tick while I retrieved my weapon from my trunk or other approved locked container.


People have been fired in this state regardless if it was locked or not, mostly for smash and grab cases where the gun was locked somewhere in the car and the employer finds out.

I personally don't see the point in Florida of having a gun in your car as a driver and having locked somewhere, it should be easily accessible in the event you need it


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> You can kill a man with one punch to the head, the rider used lethal force against the driver by punching him in the face and the driver showed significant control in not justifiably shooting the rider in the head.


He obviously knew what he was doing by just wounding him. Great show of restraint.

A few years ago a student at my son's school was killed by another young boy with one punch.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> I don't believe he can be deactivated by Uber in Florida, the law seems clear.


You're wrong it's a direct violation of Uber's terms of service we cannot have any weapons in our car I have a concealed weapons permit I live in the state of Florida I know what the laws are does it make any difference with the state and local laws are you work for Uber you violated there terms of service



Kodyhead said:


> People have been fired in this state regardless if it was locked or not, mostly for smash and grab cases where the gun was locked somewhere in the car and the employer finds out.
> 
> I personally don't see the point in Florida of having a gun in your car as a driver and having locked somewhere, it should be easily accessible in the event you need it


My gun is strapped to my right ankle.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Doing some more reading the Floida law seems to be limited to locked vehicles in employee parming lots?

"The Preservation and Protection of the Right to Keep and Bear Arms in Motor Vehicles Act of 2008 prohibits public or private employers from prohibiting an employee from possessing any legally owned firearm that is locked inside a private motor vehicle in the employer parking lot."

Perhaps theres another law thats in effect for during the course of work type scenarios?


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.

One guy asked me one night, jokingly "What if I start punching you?"

"That's when I start shooting you".

"Carrying a gun is against Uber rules".

"So is punching the driver".

What the whole "Uber Says No Guns" thing boils down to, is are you willing to accept the victim mentality? In other words, are you making the choice to be a victim who is generally, and realistically defenseless in your position as a driver without a firearm?

Secondly...so freakin what if Uber/Lyft or whomever deactivates you for shooting some chud that was placing you in "_immediate and otherwise unavoidable danger of death or grave bodily harm_"? Uber can deactivate the shit out of me because I still have to be ALIVE to be deactivated. Otherwise, you're a rule following corpse, or vegetable, or healing from traumatic injuries.

As a driver operating the vehicle...at best you are stopped, but still seat belted into your driver seat. You are at a "positional disadvantage" from an attack from the side or behind. You cannot effectively defend against blows with fists, a bludgeon, or a knife from that position. Let's face it...most of you couldn't defend against an attack even if you weren't at a positional disadvantage.

If you have some training...you can defend yourself very effectively from the driver seat with a gun. You can index on a target in the passenger seat or the back seat with your left hand with a little thought, pre-planning, and training. As a cop, I carried a primary and a backup. As a retired civilian, I still carry a primary and a backup. The backup is accessible to my left hand while driving and it is my de-facto primary because it is the most easily and surreptitiously accessible gun available.

Five .38 Special +P jacketed hollowpoints, properly applied, will pretty much end any foolishness that places you in "_immediate and otherwise unavoidable danger of death or grave bodily harm_".

"What if there are more than one?"

Well...what if there are? React accordingly. Once the first one is leaking, the rest will probably lose any interest in a fight. If not...apply more hollow points.

_Warren On Homicide_, the Bible of self defense law states that "The whole group shares the jeopardy of the one who started the fight", which means that if you are outnumbered, disparity of force comes into play, and by sheer force of numbers the whole group is a de-facto deadly threat and they ALL share the jeopardy for the actions of one.

Stop thinking like snowflake victims. Uber says....Uber says....Uber says....

What will Uber say to your widow or your children as you're getting planted in the cemetery or while you're breathing through a plastic tube and pissing into a bag?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> You're wrong it's a direct violation of Uber's terms of service we cannot have any weapons in our car I have a concealed weapons permit I live in the state of Florida I know what the laws are does it make any difference with the state and local laws are you work for Uber you violated there terms of service
> 
> My gun is strapped to my right ankle.


Unless you have a commercial license. So don't you thugs out there think you have an easy mark, because you have no idea.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Stand your ground,
Self defense,
Zimmerman/Martin
Etc, etc..........


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> You could possibly get away a reprimand form Uber. It's rules are not law as such. Bad PR to sack someone acting in self defense on the other hand the no gun policy is generally a good idea.


Indeed. The optics would be terrible. Uber already pissed off the left with the stunt they pulled during the JFK protests earlier this year. They don't need to piss off the right, too. Then again, this isn't a company with a sterling PR record. . .


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

AvengingxxAngel said:


> A while ago, a driver in Perth was physically attacked by a passenger, the driver went straight to the police, because Uber has all information on passengers, the guy was arrested, charged for assault and had to pay compensation to the driver for damages. I guess in Australia people handle things differently.


Yep...they sure do handle things differently. The people are expected to accept being a victim, and are expected to let someone else handle the problem for them AFTER they have been victimized. See, here's the cool thing about being a citizen, rather than a subject. We have the right to stop someone from trying to make us into a victim.

As a long time police officer for over a quarter of a century, I saw the devastating effects of people who were victimized because they were physically unable to effectively defend themselves. Not only were they either dead from a lethal assault, but if they did manage to somehow survive an attack, whether it was a nearly lethal attack, a sexual assault, or one that left them alive but physically brutalized, the after effects lasted years or even a lifetime. Conversely, people who were able to effectively defend themselves, whether it was by using a weapon, or by having someone else intervene on their behalf...the traumatic after effects were significantly less.

Yeah...let the "authorities" take all the responsibility for "protecting you" (if we truly could protect every one all the time, there would be no_ victims _and the world would be a utopia) or for finding hopefully finding the violent offender _after_ they have made you a victim or a _corpse_ if that makes you feel better and morally superior. Personally, I prefer that a citizen has the right, and the means, to effectively defend themselves right now, when they need to.

There is no "nobility in allowing yourself to be a victim"...and in fact, there is no more reprehensible act on earth than accepting victimization, or worse...allowing your children to be victimized thinking that "the authorities" will handle it.


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

MHR said:


> Smelled fine to the FL police.
> 
> There's never enough information in these stories for anyone other than the participants to really know how it all went down.
> 
> Look at the thread about the Uber driver and botched liposuction patient.


What botched liposuction patient are you refer to?


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> Yep...they sure do handle things differently. The people are expected to accept being a victim, and are expected to let someone else handle the problem for them AFTER they have been victimized. See, here's the cool thing about being a citizen, rather than a subject. We have the right to stop someone from trying to make us into a victim.
> 
> As a long time police officer for over a quarter of a century, I saw the devastating effects of people who were victimized because they were physically unable to effectively defend themselves. Not only were they either dead from a lethal assault, but if they did manage to somehow survive an attack, whether it was a nearly lethal attack, a sexual assault, or one that left them alive but physically brutalized, the after effects lasted years or even a lifetime. Conversely, people who were able to effectively defend themselves, whether it was by using a weapon, or by having someone else intervene on their behalf...the traumatic after effects were significantly less.
> 
> ...


You know what you're talking about because you've seen it for your own eyes. 
I don't know what life in America is like or how hard it is. We're lucky here in Australia because I guess we don't have it hard here like you guys have it there. 
I guess, going by what you say, we have a more secure lifestyle. It's illegal here to have guns for personal use but OK for hunting like a hunting licence. 
I'm grateful that we live in a country where we don't need to resort to using guns to protect ourselves as I suppose there's no need, where in America it's a different story altogether.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I just checked. Australia has a lower firearm murder rate than the USA. That's worth bragging about.

But...

Australia has a higher rape rate. Fully THREE TIMES more than the USA (per capita).
Australia has a higher violent assault rate. TWICE as high at the USA (per capita).
Australia has a higher burglary rate. TWICE as high as the USA (per capita).
Australia has a higher robbery rate. TWICE as high as the USA (per capita).

I live in a large metro area, and enjoy an average 8 minute response time from our local law enforcement, on a good day. 

8 minutes is an eternity when being violently assaulted, raped, robbed, or burglarized. I've been a victim of a violent crime before, although it was in a "gun free" zone. Never again will that happen to me, if I have anything to say about it.

I'd rather be my own first responder, exercising the ONLY logical form of gun control: Being able to put two rounds into the same hole at 50 yards.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> Australia has a higher rape rate. Fully THREE TIMES more than the USA (per capita).
> Australia has a higher violent assault rate. TWICE as high at the USA (per capita).
> Australia has a higher burglary rate. TWICE as high as the USA (per capita).
> Australia has a higher robbery rate. TWICE as high as the USA (per capita).


Well, I guess I'm lucky as I've never experienced any of those things mentioned here.


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

AvengingxxAngel said:


> Well, I guess I'm lucky as I've never experienced any of those things mentioned here.


Isn't that the point? You have been lucky. But the greater point is that you are "okay" accepting the fact that you will first have to be a victim before any sort of justice can be served, and that is only if you survive the criminal action in the first place.

See the disconnect?

In the U.S., yes we have all the problems associated with a free society and being citizens rather than subjects...but the one thing we are not expected to do, or expected to suffer, is being the victim of a violent crime. We have the specific right, spelled out in the Constitution of every state, as well as the United States Constitution, to self defense. We have the power, reserved to US as _We The People_, to defend ourselves, our children, and other innocent people from criminal action.

Is the United States perfect? No. Not by a long shot, but we are the one country on the planet where the people have no duty to be a victim and have the absolute right to self defense.

My wife, a medical doctor, a healer, a woman who has dedicated her whole adult life to saving lives recognizes the reality that she may be the intended victim of a violent crime...and she carries a 9mm pistol with which she is professionally trained and competent to defend herself and our daughter if I am not around.

My wife and my daughter will never be victims. They may be _intended_ victims...but my wife has the immediate means of an effective self defense available to her as a right, not a privilege granted by a government.

People hear the narrative in the press about so-called "gun violence". I submit that there is no such thing as "gun violence". There is only violence. And violence is not committed by a tool, but rather the person who wields the tool. Have you ever heard of "automobile violence" or "baseball bat violence"? No, because they, like "gun violence" don't exist. Violence is either good or bad, depending upon the motive of the person who commits to, or responds to, an act of violence.

I submit, that if someone is attacking me, my wife, my daughter, _or any other innocent person_ with the intent to cause death or grave bodily harm...then my use of violence in defense of the innocent is _good, proper, right, and appropriate_...regardless of the tool I use.

What I also submit is that waiting like a sheep to be slaughtered for someone to come and save us from an illegal use of violence is not only foolish, but the act of a coward, especially when the means are legally available to me to utilize them in our defense.

As an officer...my reaction to a lawful use of force (violence) in defense of an innocent life was "Good, good for you!".

Similarly...my reaction to the criminal who intended to victimize an innocent person, who had the tables turned on them and they were beaten, or even killed because of their own illegal actions was "Play stupid games, win stupid prizes...maybe next time you'll think twice". In other words...I had ZERO sympathy. I didn't care about their "messed up childhood" or the circumstances in which they were raised. All I cared about was that they tried to victimize an innocent person and they failed...and good.

I spent my entire adult life serving and protecting my community, and that means the people in my community from human predators. I did it to the best of my ability and the one thing I knew was that I/we/the police couldn't always be there in the moment when someone needed us. Let's face it...most criminals don't commit violent crimes in front of cops. Yes, there are some who do...but they are in the extreme vast minority. When they are that stupid, and when they do...BOOM...we got 'em, and we will risk our own lives to get 'em and protect the people we serve. But when we aren't there as we would desperately like to be, and the regular citizen is able to effectively and immediately defend themselves...it's a WIN for the good guys as well.

Until you have seen a murdered child, or a woman who has been raped and savaged, or a senior citizen who has been beaten to death by young punks or a junky looking for a fix...don't ever talk about the nobility of being a victim. Personally, I'd rather the woman who was raped would have had a 38 in her pocket and been able to jam it into the rapist's rib cage and blow his heart and lungs into thoracic soup, or the senior citizen be able to pull a compact handgun from his pocket, or purse and blow the junky to hell and let the last thing to cross their mind be a hollow point bullet. I'd cheer like a schoolkid if the mother of the child who had been abducted and murdered while she watched helplessly would have been able to pull a 357 from her purse and blow the predator into a special place in hell _before_ their child could be victimized.

There. Is. No. Nobility. In. Being. A. Victim.

And....shame on ANY government that would deny the people the _right_ to self defense. More than that...shame on the people who would drink their Kool Aid and allow them to do it. That government is a criminal organization.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Frisco85132 said:


> Isn't that the point? You have been lucky. But the greater point is that you are "okay" accepting the fact that you will first have to be a victim before any sort of justice can be served, and that is only if you survive the criminal action in the first place.
> 
> See the disconnect?
> 
> ...


Well said...And thank you...

for your years of committment...

To the public at Large...8>)

I agree whole heartily with you...

And believe that some are defenseless...

And should be watched over and protected...

Sad to see innocents gunned down...

Because someone over amped...

And decided to take some others with them...

I am one that just waits for that moment...

When the opportunity comes my way...

To teach that age old lesson...

Rakos


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> Isn't that the point? You have been lucky. But the greater point is that you are "okay" accepting the fact that you will first have to be a victim before any sort of justice can be served, and that is only if you survive the criminal action in the first place.
> 
> See the disconnect?
> 
> ...


You and your wife sound like a caring couple wanting to help people by protecting and helping people heal. Thank you for all you both do to dedicate yourselves to your communities and helping people. You sound frustrated, and I don't blame you. Only an American can understand as clearly I don't grasp the realities you go through as I have never experienced them myself. I am not ignorant, I simply have not been through what you guys have. My best wishes to you and your family. Take care.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Well said...And thank you...
> 
> for your years of committment...
> 
> ...


http://abc13.com/grandmother-kills-home-invasion-suspect-near-katy-/2263779/

KATY, Texas (KTRK) --
Neighbors in the Sundown neighborhood in west Harris County are on edge after deputies warned them of a home invasion suspect on the run.

Deputies said while this suspect got away, a second suspect was shot and killed when the duo tried to rob a 60-year-old grandmother inside her home.

As a search helicopter circled overhead, Theresa Roberts and other neighbors were keeping their eyes open.

"I heard it was a burglar, and I live in this neighborhood," Roberts said.

Some were visibly upset after learning a 60-year-old grandmother shot and killed a man inside her home.

Harris County deputies told Eyewitness News two young men entered through an open garage, and walked right into the house.

"Both were armed with pistols. She confronted both suspects, retrieved a handgun and fired several times at both subjects," Deputy Thomas Gilliland said.

The deadly shooting of a home invasion suspect happened on Fort Bowie, in the Sundown neighborhood in west Harris County.

One man was killed while the other took off, jumping a fence and heading north toward Saums Road, according to deputies.

The homeowner told investigators she did not know the men.

"From what we understand, it's a rental home but there are several people who live in the home. But this morning she was by herself in the house," Gilliland said.

Investigators are trying to determine if this was a crime of opportunity, or if the two men targeted this house specifically.

Other neighbors tell us she did the right thing.

"It's just, you know what, in the state of Texas, if you're gonna get on somebody's property, you're gonna get shot," neighbor Catherine Hanks said. "That's just the way we are, that's Texas."


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> http://abc13.com/grandmother-kills-home-invasion-suspect-near-katy-/2263779/
> 
> KATY, Texas (KTRK) --
> Neighbors in the Sundown neighborhood in west Harris County are on edge after deputies warned them of a home invasion suspect on the run.
> ...


Nice shootin grandma...8>)

Rakos


----------

